# Softwood



## SteveF (19 Jun 2014)

Hi all

is it ok to turn bowls from softwood?
can u get a good finish

I have loads of Douglas Fir ( I think :? )
even if it just for practising with

Steve


----------



## nev (19 Jun 2014)

yes. great for practice. actually if you can get a decent finish on it you can get a decent finish on anything.


----------



## woodfarmer (19 Jun 2014)

I used a waste end bit of a softwood gatepost on which to practice turning apples. It turned well, at times even with a bit of a shine, but for some reason the wax finish I always use was not as shiny as usual. Repeated coats helped.


----------



## SteveF (19 Jun 2014)

I started but the grain is quite open so I am not convinced with getting a polish
I will give it a go

I guess as practise it wont end up as a show piece and can be used as firewood afterwards

Steve


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2014)

You must ensure you give the wood a good coating of sanding sealer before trying to add a gloss with a soft wax,

If you don't then the wax solvents will penetrate the wood unevenly due to grain orientation and take some time to 'dry' out, even then the appearance may look blotchy.

Pale softwoods will always be a less productive base for displaying any gloss you achieve.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Jun 2014)

You can but it is as intimated more difficult to get a decent finish, especially in the areas of end grain. I find that giving a good soaking in sealer and leaving overnight before the final cuts helps then as Chas says, another soak before applying any polish. It can be quite dramatic wood if you can get the finish right. This was made from the offcut of some beams from a cottage renovation. Really soft construction stuff.


----------



## Spindle (19 Jun 2014)

Hi

Yes go for it - very sharp tools for the finishing cuts, possibly polished bevels and I can vouch that the 'spindlemaster' type tools do as the manufacturers say - however I prefer traditional tools on harder woods.

http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/tools/ ... 8v6i73rfr3

Regards Mick


----------



## SteveF (19 Jun 2014)

I am giving it a try
only my 3rd bowl so not hoping for much

2nd bowl I done was an oops moment as I turned thru the foot from inside  

I will measure this time

Steve


----------



## Spindle (19 Jun 2014)

Hi

You may find it easier to improve you're technique on a spindle or two before going on to bowls.

Regards Mick


----------



## SteveF (19 Jun 2014)

Spindle":agnw6my3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You may find it easier to improve you're technique on a spindle or two before going on to bowls.
> 
> Regards Mick



where's the fun in that :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Spindle (19 Jun 2014)

SteveF":2qcd0nzd said:


> where's the fun in that



My attitude to bowls - One piece, simple profiles, no matching, not much of a challenge :wink:  

Mick


----------



## SteveF (19 Jun 2014)

It needs finishing but only a practise piece so probably wont get it






at least I found a cheap source of timber to play with  






steve


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Jun 2014)

Go over it with a magnet before turning as you have visible nails and could have screws or nails hidden as well. Good way to knacker your tools and possible get a bad catch. 

Pete


----------



## Mar_mite (19 Jun 2014)

SteveF":35skn676 said:


> It needs finishing but only a practise piece so probably wont get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bowl. I found pine difficult to turn. I had to turn 4 legs for a dining room table, (first attempt at turning). I found it hard to get them smooth and free of tool marks. Thank god for sandpaper. You've done well with that bowl.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2014)

Well done on the bowl Steve now apply a finish as this will show you how well you have got the surface


----------



## rspsteve (20 Jun 2014)

That bowl looks great Steve .


----------



## SteveF (20 Jun 2014)

thanks for encouragement

I will put a wax on it

not got any finishing tools so had to sand by hand

birthday soon  

Steve


----------



## Dalboy (20 Jun 2014)

SteveF":x4juif17 said:


> thanks for encouragement
> 
> I will put a wax on it
> 
> ...



Let me guess Steve a Simon hope sanding system :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

